# How Do I Wire This Motor?



## AR1911 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am at the last stage of finishing up the Benchmaster project. I have a period-correct 3/4-HP Monarch motor I want to use.  When I got the motor, all the leads had been snipped.   Here's is what I have:



3 leads numbers 1, 2 and 4 connected to threaded posts.
2 Leads - yellow and orange - coming out of the case

So how do I connect this to my power cord?
What to do with the white and black wires?
How do I reverse rotation?

Part 2 - what else do I need to know to wire it to a drum switch?


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 18, 2015)

And I want to run it on 110 Volts, not 220V


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 18, 2015)

It looks like the needed info is on the plate.  Is that dirt and grime or has the bottom of the plate been abraded?  If you can clean it up enough to read, you should be have the info you need.  It also looks like the motor is wound for CCW rotation (the W CC W in the model no and barely discernible CCW ROTATION at the bottom left of the plate.)  Where do the leads coming out of the case go? There also appears to be the word LINE on lower right side of the wiring plate .  It is allway hard to diagnose  from just pictures.  A continuity trace would be helpful.
Unidirectional motors can be reversed or wired for bidirectional rotation but it requires some surgery on the motor.
For 110 volt operation, the two halves of the run winding are wired in parallel; for 220, they are wired in series.  Since the motor is designated for operation on either voltage, those windings should come out to the terminal plate.  There are a number of illustrations in other posts on this site that show typical wiring. Here is one.  The wiring in this illustration is for 220 volt operation  For 110, 1 & 3 would be connected and 2 and 4 connected.  Note that your lead number may not be the same as the illustration. Also, the start capacitor and switch may be wired differently.


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 19, 2015)

RJ, 
   The data plate is indeed abraded. I saw no way to make it legible again.
In this application it needs to run clockwise primarily, but I'm counting on making it reversible. It came with a nice drum switch, but the wires had been cut on both motor and switch.  The clipped wires ( 5 or 6?) from the motor matched those on the switch, so I'm confident is was reversible.
  I did pull the endcap and shoot a photo of the all the wiring, but it has disappeared. I'll try again next trip to the shop. I did note that of the two loose wires, the yellow one came from the capacitor, and the orange one went to the start switch.
  Your illustrations look correct for this motor.

  That was helpful .  I'll print this out and see what happens monday.

Thanks!

Rex


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 23, 2015)

OK, here's what I'm working with.






I suspect it is wired for 220V, because that is scratched into the paint on the case.


----------



## dhubbard (Jun 24, 2015)

Subscribed


----------

